
Show HN: A module that parses markdown to HTML || Node.js - talonbragg
https://github.com/talonbragg/markthat
======
fiatjaf
You there are already dozens of modules that do this, right? Yours seems to
only parse single lines, not the context.

Anyway, that's a nice beggining.

~~~
talonbragg
I actually added support for a whole markdown file, thank you for pointing
this out to me.

------
danielrw7
I'd recommend that you add a .gitignore line for the node_modules folder,
which will reduce the size of the git project by a lot

~~~
talonbragg
the build for codecov didn't work when I did that.

~~~
danielrw7
I'm not too familiar with travis/codecov, but maybe you could add "npm
install" to your .travis.yml "install" section? That way the dependencies
would be downloaded before the scripts ran.

~~~
talonbragg
Yes I will do that thank you for mentioning

